# Looking for a Wellness coach bodybuilding



## Carlyt88 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone

I’m looking for a coach as my feedback from my bikini show was I would be better suited to wellness but having difficulty finding a coach with a winning track record

figure and bikini are easy to find 🙄 I did find Robert phill wellness coach but he has left for the us uk only please 

hope you guys can help thank you


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Unfortunately i can't help, i'm just here waiting to see the responses, they'll be gold.


----------



## Carlyt88 (7 mo ago)

B88F said:


> Unfortunately i can't help, i'm just here waiting to see the responses, they'll be gold.


is it that difficult to find someone 😕


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Carlyt88 said:


> is it that difficult to find someone 😕


Your already in the industry, surely you'll be able to find the right contacts for the right direction, i don't think wellness is as big over here yet, and i'd think most female coaches should be able to train and prep most categories.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Carlyt88 said:


> is it that difficult to find someone 😕


If you're at comps and already networking within the scene then coming here to find one wouldn't really be worth it.

Who are the top women in the UK for this? Who coached them?
Who coached the next ones down from them etc.

That's your best bet.

Not even really sure what would be the real difference for them outside of specific extremes within each category.

Isn't wellness just a little bit less of the other two?


----------



## Carlyt88 (7 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> If you're at comps and already networking within the scene then coming here to find one wouldn't really be worth it.
> 
> Who are the top women in the UK for this? Who coached them?
> Who coached the next ones down from them etc.
> ...


hay i’ve checked out the last two Bros wellness and not to be disrespectful I wouldn’t class as wellness I would put her in bikini so therefore wouldn’t be interested in the person that coached her

Competitors seem very secretive who’s coaching them so I don’t find Links profiles like there used to be and searches don’t seem to help me hence what’s landed me here

I know bikini coaches but they are hesitant to recommend another coach as they want you to work with them

Wellness is quite new in the UK most of the ladies that do very well are Portuguese and have coaches from their country The only one UK coach I found was Robert Phil and has a massive catalogue of wellness girls under his belt but in lockdown left for the US Orlando 

wellness is a step up from bikini and a step down from figure


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Whats a wellness coach? Something to do with mental health?


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Carlyt88 said:


> hay i’ve checked out the last two Bros wellness and not to be disrespectful I wouldn’t class as wellness I would put her in bikini so therefore wouldn’t be interested in the person that coached her
> 
> Competitors seem very secretive who’s coaching them so I don’t find Links profiles like there used to be and searches don’t seem to help me hence what’s landed me here
> 
> ...


Bottom line answered my question, not sure what the difference between bikini & figure is.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Many good female coaches in UK.


Carlyt88 said:


> is it that difficult to find someone 😕


Not sure how closely have you followed the UK scene or the scene in general but I can think of at least, let's see, 1, 2, 3 maybe 4 people I could recommend.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Carlyt88 said:


> hay i’ve checked out the last two Bros wellness and not to be disrespectful I wouldn’t class as wellness I would put her in bikini so therefore wouldn’t be interested in the person that coached her
> 
> Competitors seem very secretive who’s coaching them so I don’t find Links profiles like there used to be and searches don’t seem to help me hence what’s landed me here
> 
> ...


Thought so.

What are you expecting to get out of a specific "wellness" coach that you couldn't from the other two categories. I don't pay a lot of attention to the different classes as to be honest they all look interchangeable from comp to comp. As in one comp winner in wellness would be a winner in a different comp in a different category with the exact same physique.

Specifically, what are you wanting from a new coach you don't think you've had from a previous or feel that you're missing.

It looked and I feel it's just a little bit more from one category and a little bit less from another.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

D 4 Damage said:


> Bottom line answered my question, not sure what the difference between bikini & figure is.


No one is buddy.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

1


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

_judged on their “body mass in the hips, glutes, and thigh areas,” Vice_
Aah, that explains it all 🙄


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

hmgs said:


> _judged on their “body mass in the hips, glutes, and thigh areas,” Vice_
> Aah, that explains it all 🙄


ALL BOUT DAT AZZ


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

🍑


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> _judged on their “body mass in the hips, glutes, and thigh areas,” Vice_
> Aah, that explains it all 🙄


If you can't appreciate it, I can't help you.
I guess I am a bit weird...


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And before anyone asks,
No, that is not a contest shape.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

felladrol said:


> And before anyone asks,
> No, that is not a contest shape.


She'd be 10/10 with a tiny pecker


----------

